# Lake Milton Bass Open 100% PAYOUT



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

Rats Nest Bass Club is holding it's second annual Lake Milton Open October 25th 8am-4pm at the Mahoning Ave ramp. Entry Fee is $50 and $10 big bass. It's 100% PAYOUT! If you have any questions pm me or contact me on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club.


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

emckean4 said:


> Rats Nest Bass Club is holding it's second annual Lake Milton Open October 25th 8am-4pm at the Mahoning Ave ramp. Entry Fee is $50 and $10 big bass. It's 100% PAYOUT! If you have any questions pm me or contact me on Facebook at Rats Nest Bass Club.


Will entry be honored at ramp day of event? ... fair weather fan this time year... lol


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

hopin to cash said:


> Will entry be honored at ramp day of event? ... fair weather fan this time year... lol


Yes. I don't blame you!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I was hoping you guys were going to run another Milton open this year. Count me in !!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Ill be there.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> I was hoping you guys were going to run another Milton open this year. Count me in !!!


Holy musky lover!! Bassbme is alive!!!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lunker4141 said:


> Holy musky lover!! Bassbme is alive!!!


lol Lunker ....... been working my dang tail off .... 60+ hours a week, leaves me with time to sleep and that's about it. 

Hopefully see you at Milton next weekend


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Real quick question. Can we put boat in at any ramp and boat over or just Mahoning?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

lunker4141 said:


> Real quick question. Can we put boat in at any ramp and boat over or just Mahoning?


You can put in anywhere just need to check your live well. Guys did that last year too.


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Ok thanks. Will see you out there.


----------



## Tritonyounggun (May 4, 2015)

Good luck guys hope you catch them!


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Any results?


----------



## emckean4 (May 25, 2008)

lunker4141 said:


> Any results?


Lake Milton top 4 and big bass.

1st Brent / Davis 9.43 lbs 
2nd Snyder / Bennett 9.29 lbs 
3rd White / Grimer 8.86 lbs
4th Masink / Ragazzine 8.40 lbs 
Big Bass Goedel / Popow 4.41 lbs


----------



## Buzzking (Feb 15, 2013)

emckean4 said:


> Lake Milton top 4 and big bass.
> 
> 1st Brent / Davis 9.43 lbs
> 2nd Snyder / Bennett 9.29 lbs
> ...


Thanks Eric and Rats Nest Bass Club for putting this tourney on. My son & I had 8.28 lbs without a big bite and finished 5th. We look forward to next year.


----------

